# Java/ J2EE - Jobs/ Interviews/ Preparation



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I am starting this thread to gather all the Java professionals and discuss/ share knowledge on the Java jobs, interview process, consultants,CV, Certifications, approach etc



My details are here

Arraival date: Feb-2013 (tentative)
Work Exp: 8+ years
Domain : Isurance


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread to gather all the Java professionals and discuss/ share knowledge on the Java jobs, interview process, consultants,CV, Certifications, approach etc
> 
> ...


I am also having 8 years of exp in J2EE. 

And I have the same question as yours


----------



## indudhar (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, here's mine:

Experience : 8 years
Domain: Property and Casualty Insurance, Aviation, Health

I guess we are dime a dozen in Java. I see really bleak picture for Java professionals, especially for we the immigrants. It's going to be very very tough. But, not impossible. But I know this. No employer will come knocking at your door because we are Java guys. There are already a huge crowd sitting at their door step with their resume's in hand. So, welcome to the race. I expect it to be long and tough.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks indudhar and Nkazi for replying!! Yes its going to be tough for us. What technologies you are specifically concentrating on in Java? I am into webservices, websphere. Any certifications are added advantage , please let me know. I have SCJP only for now and looking to do some more certifications.


----------



## isultan (Jan 18, 2013)

Same here ,, java/j2ee with 7 yrs exp.


----------



## isultan (Jan 18, 2013)

*Anyone here has first hand info of the java job market in Oz ..*



chsridevi said:


> Thanks indudhar and Nkazi for replying!! Yes its going to be tough for us. What technologies you are specifically concentrating on in Java? I am into webservices, websphere. Any certifications are added advantage , please let me know. I have SCJP only for now and looking to do some more certifications.


Anyone here has first hand info of the java job market in Oz ..


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

Joining the league.
Exp in Java/J2ee : 7+ years
Domain : Telecom
Local Exp : 3 years

How is the chance to get a descent job?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

ssen said:


> Joining the league.
> Exp in Java/J2ee : 7+ years
> Domain : Telecom
> Local Exp : 3 years
> ...


Exp in Java/J2EE: 8+ years
Domain: Banking. Telecom

I m hands off from last couple of years..thanks to Proj Mgmt . Have experience into production support, business analysis.


----------



## RashiC (Jun 1, 2013)

I am sailing in the same boat.

Experience 8+ Years
How is the job market for Java now


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

What is the market situation now.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,any one appeared for face-face interview???

Help needed for technical interview


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

*Skill-set*: Core Java with C++, Scala, C# (but no web development exp)
*Current domain:* Electronic trading, FX, largest banking corporation as a perm employee
*Current location*: Singapore
*Years of IT experience*: 9+
*Situation so far:* Not a single response from Australian employers which was anticipated

Can you please advise if it will be a wise step to leave my job next year in Jan and move to Mel-B/Sydney ? 

FYI: My manager says they are going to *promote * me (seriously  ) early next year. I don't understand what kind of charm is this for Australia that I'm ready to leave my current job.

Please help.. I'm going to take any suggestion here very seriously.


----------



## kesav_krl (Apr 7, 2013)

RashiC said:


> I am sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Experience 8+ Years
> How is the job market for Java now


I have 10 Years Exp on Java/J2ee, can you pls let me know how is job market in Australia, Pls post me some sample interview questions on Java, and also let me know where you guys staying in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have around 10 yrs in java/j2ee, Im planning to move sometime in April 2014. But quite confused on where to move ? I have no clear idea on the job market. I would like to know which place would be best to get into a job at the earliest as I do not have too huge a saving to live without a job for a long time in OZ.

Guys, please shed some light. I do understand that it isnt going to be a easy task but your experience will help everybody out here to plan and make their moves carefully.

Lets keep this thread lively by sharing all the information we have.

Thanks in advance.




kesav_krl said:


> I have 10 Years Exp on Java/J2ee, can you pls let me know how is job market in Australia, Pls post me some sample interview questions on Java, and also let me know where you guys staying in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have around 10 yrs in java/j2ee, Im planning to move sometime in April 2014. But quite confused on where to move ? I have no clear idea on the job market. I would like to know which place would be best to get into a job at the earliest as I do not have too huge a saving to live without a job for a long time in OZ.
> 
> ...


You can checkin seek.com.au.
Update ur skills before landing here

A-Z in java 
Java,JEE,Struts.Spring(MVC,Webservices,Security),Hibernate,Maven,Jenkins,Jquery,HTML5,CSS,Weblogic,if poss Android development ...

update everything ......

Market is kind of Ok...can't say too good and not too bad..inbetween..atleast be open to wait for atleast 2 months,few got in weeks,for few months..not sure y...Once ur CV gets shortlisted it will not be very difficult to crack the interview,all my friends including me got Job in first interview...But "Getting shortlisted" matters...prepare ur CV,keep it crisp and neat....if u have certifications great!!!!

Prepare for Behavioural interview (which was abt 45 mins for me)...you shud be able to get everything online....


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for the information, will try to update myself with as many skills as possible. I dont have any certification :-( Do u think its mandatory even for a person with 10 yrs of exp ? Kindly let me know.

Have sent you a PM with few questions. Can you pl reply.

Thanks


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Me too have around 8 years of exp in JAVA/J2EE and frameworks like Spring,Hibernate,OpenJPA,Angular js. It would be very greatful if you can share your interview expirience if possible.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> You can checkin seek.com.au.
> Update ur skills before landing here
> 
> A-Z in java
> ...


You info is very much helpful. I am having 9+ years of experience in Java. I haven't done any certifications so far. Do you suggest any ? Please advise.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Please provide inputs if certifications are required.


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

*How is the job prospect for PEGA proffessionals?*

How is the job prospect for PEGA proffessionals?


----------

